# My ride



## imoloq (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey, here's my ride. Me and my twin bro's been working on it for a while now. We put in an air filter and some neons and are considering a new exhaust system and lowering the car. What do you guys think?































I'll try to post some more pics taken during the day


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

screams for a drop

but looking good


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Nice wagon. You sponsered by streetglow?


----------



## jksstar (May 31, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> You sponsered by streetglow?


I was thinking the same thing, but I really like your rims :thumbup:


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice ride

what car exactly do you have?Seems like you're from Europe or something

get some quality springs then drop that wagon and say goodbye to your mudflaps.Removing them will make your ride look cleaner

You need more neons though.The bottom glow lacks coverage and has several blind spots


----------



## imoloq (Jan 27, 2005)

Nostrodomas said:


> Nice wagon. You sponsered by streetglow?


No, but I put the decals on to show people that I'm using streetglow products (they should pay me for the advertising)


----------



## imoloq (Jan 27, 2005)

Exalta said:


> nice ride
> 
> what car exactly do you have?Seems like you're from Europe or something
> 
> ...



I'm not from Europe, I'm from Malaysia. There are quite a lot of these cars in Malaysia used mainly for transporting goods.

Thanks for the tip bout the mudflaps but I use my car on a daily basis and removing the mudflaps may cause my car to be dirty very quickly  

As for the neons, they are really bright but due to my lousy photography they turned out very dim. I'm installing 2 more tubes at the sides to cover up the blind spots.


----------



## nhblk03ser (Jan 7, 2003)

Its a Sunny or Pulsar Wagon. These are still being built in Mexico right next the the Tsuru and B15 Sentra. 

I think the Wingroad replaced it in Nissan JP lineup.


----------

